# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Gostoso in Brasilien!

## RinoGoesSurfing

Moin, ich bin Rino und have die letzten 8 Winter in Gostoso berwintert! Ich habe mich dort auf die Vermietung von Bungalows und auf Windsurfunterricht spezialisiert. Nun haben wir die Seite www.gosurfbrazil.com gebaut um euch, die entscheidenen Vorteile nahe zu bringen! Schaut mal drauf! Dort findet ihr auch ein Video indem ich euch in 4 min kurz erklre, warum du deinen Trip ins Paradies mit uns planen solltest  :Wink: 
Bis bald, Rino

www.gosurfbrazil.com

----------

